# Fresh FreeBSD 8.2 install fails "make" on sendmail.



## Ajira (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm trying to set up SMTH authentication for sendmail on a fresh FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE install. After the installation I've r*u*n *freebsd-update*, which is the only change that was made to the system.

Following the following document: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/smtp-auth.html, I'm trying to recompile sendmail, but run into the following problem:


```
hostname# cd /usr/src/lib/libsmutil
hostname# make cleandir && make obj && make
rm -f sm_os.h
rm -f a.out debug.o err.o lockfile.o safefile.o snprintf.o cf.o debug.o.tmp err.o.tmp lockfile.o.tmp safefile.o.tmp snprintf.o.tmp cf.o.tmp
rm -f libsmutil.a
rm -f .depend GPATH GRTAGS GSYMS GTAGS
/usr/obj/usr/src/lib/libsmutil created for /usr/src/lib/libsmutil
make: don't know how to make debug.c. Stop
```
The document does say "The compile of sendmail should not have any problems if /usr/src has not been changed extensively and the shared libraries it needs are available.", but does that mean that freebsd-update breaks the sources? 

Does anyone have an idea how to solve this?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2012)

freebsd-update(8) only seems to install the kernel sources, not the sources for the rest of the OS. I haven't figured out why or how to get the full sources.

Anyway, you can easily get the full sources using csup(1).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 16, 2012)

This should be enough in /etc/freebsd-update.conf, no?


```
Components src world kernel
```

One of my colleague's servers has full sources with these settings. Maybe setting StrictComponents to 'yes' prevents this. I think the default is 'no'.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2012)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> One of my colleague's servers has full sources with these settings. Maybe setting StrictComponents to 'yes' prevents this. I think the default is 'no'.


I have the same settings but no sources for world, only the kernel.

StrictComponents only appears to work when updating to the next release. I don't think it does anything if I run it now.


----------



## Ajira (Feb 17, 2012)

Fixed! I think... I removed the whole /usr/src tree and reinstalled the sources distribution. It compiles just fine now, even after freebsd-update.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, that works fine on a -RELEASE, but when freebsd-update pushes you to a patch level, the source distribution will likely keep you on -RELEASE.


----------

